# turn down a charity! yay



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

so i was at the mall and this guy comes up to me and starts telling me of all these horrifying tales of kids in poor countries suffering and then says his charity helps them. then he asks if I like to help people, and i was like "naah" :lol

then he tells me it would only be a few dollars a month and asks if i wanna sign up and i was like "naah"


so yay! Im badass not some nice guy, i do whatever i feel like, no one else can make me do anything. 8)


----------



## littledippr86 (Feb 28, 2010)

Um... congratulations?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I hate the way they manipulate you into signing up. It's all too easy for us to be taken advantage of and saying 'No' is quite hard when you're put on the spot. Well done for refusing.


----------



## NemoNevermore (Aug 7, 2009)

Lol, while I certainly believe in charity at times, I think it is just as important to be able to say no. Congratulations.:clap


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

I've kind of given up on humanity. I do give to some animal organizations though.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

_AJ_ said:


> so i was at the mall and this guy comes up to me and starts telling me of all these horrifying tales of kids in poor countries suffering and then says his charity helps them. then he asks if I like to help people, and i was like "naah" :lol
> 
> then he tells me it would only be a few dollars a month and asks if i wanna sign up and i was like "naah"
> 
> so yay! Im badass not some nice guy, i do whatever i feel like, no one else can make me do anything. 8)


:clapWell done! Those situations make me very anxious.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate the places like my supermarket where they ambush you on the only way out of the place... the last time was the girl scouts and their cookies... I said I already bought some...


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

You are such a horrible man! I am repulsed by your presence in these forums. 

JK

Good for you. You shouldn't feel obligated to do a charity just because someone pressuers you into doing it.


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> so i was at the mall and this guy comes up to me and starts telling me of all these horrifying tales of kids in poor countries suffering and then says his charity helps them. then he asks if I like to help people, and i was like "naah" :lol
> 
> then he tells me it would only be a few dollars a month and asks if i wanna sign up and i was like "naah"
> 
> so yay! Im badass not some nice guy, i do whatever i feel like, no one else can make me do anything. 8)


Saying no would have been more fitting for the title, you come off a little mean when you say "turn down a charity". Its good you said no but presentation is important when telling a story.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:spit

Really, that was kind of messed up. But congratulations on being able to resist the pressure.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think I've ever been in this situation, but I'm sure that by now if I were cornered I'd just tell my own sob stories, real or fake. Like, sure, I could donate to your charity, but then I wouldn't be able to pay my rent, and then I'd have to go back to living with my parents. My sister is crazy, see, and she tried to murder us all. And I shared a room with her. So I don't really want to go back to that. Who is supporting me? I'm supporting me, that's who. If the offer still stands in a decade, here's my fake phone number. Now go ask an obviously wealthy person.


----------



## CoreyNiles (Mar 24, 2009)

Social Anxiety 1
Humanitarianism 0


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

_AJ_ said:


> so i was at the mall and this guy comes up to me and starts telling me of all these horrifying tales of kids in poor countries suffering and then says his charity helps them. then he asks if I like to help people, and i was like "naah" :lol
> 
> then he tells me it would only be a few dollars a month and asks if i wanna sign up and i was like "naah"
> 
> so yay! Im badass not some nice guy, i do whatever i feel like, no one else can make me do anything. 8)


Well, you should be proud that they didn't guilt you into a donation.

At the same time, I'm a little bothered by your apathy. I mean, it sounds like you just donated before simply because you didn't want to be embarrassed. Not donating simply because "you don't want to be a nice guy" is hardly noble, and won't draw much support.

Being part of a non-profit organization myself, I've had mean, bombastic, tough-looking guys donate to us. A badass isn't defined by a complete lack of sympathy.

Any other time I would say congrats. But the way you worded this story rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatWierdGuy said:


> Well, you should be proud that they didn't guilt you into a donation.
> 
> At the same time, I'm a little bothered by your apathy. I mean, it sounds like you just donated before simply because you didn't want to be embarrassed. Not donating simply because "you don't want to be a nice guy" is hardly noble, and won't draw much support.
> 
> Being part of a non-profit organization myself, I've had mean, bombastic, tough-looking guys donate to us. A badass isn't defined by a complete lack of sympathy.


The badass thing a was a joke.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Get in there!!! You Showed that PEASANT SCUMBUCKET AJ wOoooooo!!!.........Mmm I suppose lol. 

As for me I always bought the big issue from the same guy twice a week when he ambushed me on my way into college.


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> The badass thing a was a joke.


Ok, looking at it now I guess it does look like a joke.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

fredbloggs02 said:


> Get in there!!! You Showed that PEASANT SCUMBUCKET AJ wOoooooo!!!.........Mmm I suppose lol.
> 
> As for me I always bought the big issue from the same guy twice a week when he ambushed me on my way into college.


Oh dear - how often does the big issue come out over there? Here I think it's fortnightly...


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

I just wish I had enough will power not to listen to them. I'm closer to being a recipient of charity than giving it out, but I'd feel bad just walking past the volunteers I see on the street.

Hell, I chased a squirrel out of my house recently, and now I'm wondering how it's getting by with all the snow outside.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

We all have 2 sides
one side is caring loving and wants to help
the other side is defensive in nature, it doesnt care about things like "being liked."

when you feel pressured in any way you never bring out your nice side, you bring out your tuff side.

kindness is something you give out of love, not out of fear


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Turning down charities is actually a special talent of mine. People have actually commented on how good I am at saying no in a way that is somehow both graceful and brutal.

I don't mind _giving_ to charities, but being _asked_ to do so pretty much turns to my heart to ice.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> We all have 2 sides
> one side is caring loving and wants to help
> the other side is defensive in nature, it doesnt care about things like "being liked."
> 
> ...


Bingo! We have a winner!

Charity cannot be take be force or coercion. By them using intimidation it blocks you from doing your own good will.

You done well! 5 badass points!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah what have thos starving kids ever done for me?


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> We all have 2 sides
> one side is caring loving and wants to help
> the other side is defensive in nature, it doesnt care about things like "being liked."
> 
> ...


you fear people who want your charity?


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> so i was at the mall and this guy comes up to me and starts telling me of all these horrifying tales of kids in poor countries suffering and then says his charity helps them. then he asks if I like to help people, and i was like "naah" :lol
> 
> then he tells me it would only be a few dollars a month and asks if i wanna sign up and i was like "naah"
> 
> so yay! Im badass not some nice guy, i do whatever i feel like, no one else can make me do anything. 8)


Yay! way to go AJ, that'll show them! 

a huge chunk of these charity money will be pocketed by their CEOs anyways


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Your posts always make me laugh AJ. I hate getting ambushed my charities. Where I live you can barely walk down the street without getting accosted and you ignore one of them and there's another a few feet away it's insane. They're not just doing it out of the kindness of their heart either, they get paid a pretty penny. I'm a bit iffy about organisations where you don't know where exactly your money is going to. Last guy I was going to make a donation because it wasn't a monthly thing but I literally had no money on me so I said so and the guy goes "we accept sexual favours" :shock


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Kwinnky said:


> I just wish I had enough will power not to listen to them. I'm closer to being a recipient of charity than giving it out, but I'd feel bad just walking past the volunteers I see on the street.
> 
> Hell, I chased a squirrel out of my house recently, and now I'm wondering how it's getting by with all the snow outside.


 Awww lol. I feel bad ignoring people also.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

There's a fine line between being foolish and generous. If we put all our money to all the charities we'd be in nee of charity ourselves! 

About a year ago i was on my way out of a supermarket and some woman collecting money was at the exit. I was walking past her and ignoring her just staring straight ahead and the stupid cow got in my face saying ''There are children dying in the world!''.....I continued to walk and i felt a mixture of guilt and anger at the way she got in my face like she did.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

littledippr86 said:


> Um... congratulations?


The point is that AJ was put under pressure and he did not back down. We should be able to give to charities freely, not have us chased down for a few dollars.

Good job on standing your ground :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Sometimes I felt like it's a good thing that charities came to me rather than I go to them, as I wouldn't know how to find one myself if it didn't come to me (I was wanting to give to a charity). Then there are the people that talk in the way as if they are forcing you to give something and sends out a message to you as if you're a bad person if you declined - what is that all about! But for being able to say no without being caught in the feeling of guilt, good for you!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

gaz said:


> There's a fine line between being foolish and generous. If we put all our money to all the charities we'd be in nee of charity ourselves!
> 
> About a year ago i was on my way out of a supermarket and some woman collecting money was at the exit. I was walking past her and ignoring her just staring straight ahead and the stupid cow got in my face saying ''There are children dying in the world!''.....I continued to walk and i felt a mixture of guilt and anger at the way she got in my face like she did.


That's a terrible charity approach lol. Though in my opinion there should be NO charity "approaches". Either you want to or you don't, you can afford to or you can't etc. I certainly have never minded being informed of organizations, as in, "Such and such exists, and if you have a few spare dollars you can donate if you want." People getting in your face is uncalled for.

Anyhow, you should have responded by asking her if she knew the sky was blue. "There are children dying in the world." :roll Honestly!


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good for you. I think you were actually nice to stand and talk to them, I usually just say no thanks and keep walking.


----------



## pittfan624 (Nov 20, 2009)

I had to turn down Greenpeace today. Charities/organizations mob college kids.


----------

